# Horseback riding.



## pjaye (Jun 20, 2014)

Finally got to go horse back riding last weekend. Discovered I need more padding. 

Grabbed a couple of shots, not easy to do on horseback. 

http://

71D_9402 by symplybroken, on Flickr

These two are trying to remove each others halter.
http://

71D_9407 by symplybroken, on Flickr

http://

71D_9403 by symplybroken, on Flickr

Rolling to get the sweat off. 
http://

71D_9398 by symplybroken, on Flickr

Our super awesome guide. He really rocked. 
http://

71D_9351 by symplybroken, on Flickr

Photo bombed. By a freaking horse. This was NOT the horse I was taking a picture of. 
http://

71D_9304 by symplybroken, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice shots Barb.  Looks like a beatiful trail ride with all the greenery etc.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks!  The trail was GORGEOUS.  Right through the woods.  So green.  We had a blast.


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 20, 2014)

Great set, number 1 is my favorite. Great color and comp.  Ed


----------



## pjaye (Jun 20, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> I love them.



Aww thank you so much. We are already planning a return visit.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 20, 2014)

Well you had a good weekend. I love all your shots especially #1.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 20, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Grabbed a couple of shots, not easy to do on horseback.


Nope! Not easy at all, you need to be very sure of your horse to take your equipments with you. Besides, you never know what spooks them, the sound of the shutter might cause them to bolt 
#1 &#4 for me barb, nice shots


----------



## pjaye (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks Izzie. The first one is my favorite too. I unfortunately only got one shot of that.  The other shot cut off the top of the horses head. 

Raj, these horses are really calm as long as they are in a group. They only get skittish when taken away from the group.  My horse was Fern, she was a sweetie.  I never thought if the shutter scaring them though!  I debated taking the camera with me because I knew it would get bumped but it worked out well. (I've missed you by the way)


----------



## Augphoto (Jun 20, 2014)

The comp on the first image is great.  Sounds like it was a great time.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 20, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Raj, these horses are really calm as long as they are in a group. They only get skittish when taken away from the group.  My horse was Fern, she was a sweetie.  I never thought if the shutter scaring them though!  I debated taking the camera with me because I knew it would get bumped but it worked out well.


Well as long as you're sure, just remember that safety comes first, of your camera I mean.. JK . I posted this somewhere, not sure if on TPF, but I know a friend who's horse bolted at the sound of its own fart (excuse my crudeness) .. I've been on a horse that started rearing because it didn't like the grass.. I had to go and touch the grass before it calmed down. :meh: But horses are the best, I wish I could afford one; but that's second in the line after my camera if ever I become a millionaire 



symplybarb said:


> I've missed you by the way


Oh, You guys!:blushing: I've been a bit busy between my studies and my job, and will be for a couple of months more. I will keep checking on you guys occasionally and make sure you all are behaving . I promise to post every weekend


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Jun 21, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Raj, these horses are really calm as long as they are in a group. They only get skittish when taken away from the group.  My horse was Fern, she was a sweetie.  I never thought if the shutter scaring them though!  I debated taking the camera with me because I knew it would get bumped but it worked out well.
> ...



There's one thing that's almost always true about us horse people; we are normally broke! Wouldn't trade them for the world though.


----------



## Scoody (Jun 23, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> I posted this somewhere, not sure if on TPF, but I know a friend who's horse bolted at the sound of its own fart (excuse my crudeness)



I used to team rope back in my younger days and my roping horse was a mare who was terribly gassy.  When ever the steer was released and she took off after it, she would always let out a very loud fart.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 23, 2014)

Fantastic set Barb, #1 is by far my favorite.  That's a one in a million shot there.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 23, 2014)

That first one is really nice, great capturing the moment. 

Are you sure in the last one that horse wasn't trying to do a selfie?? lol


----------



## pjaye (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Todd and Sharon!  Was really happy I managed to get that one. 

Sharon, lol I bet that'swhat he was trying to do!  He did it three times before I gave up.


----------

